# email service provider



## ankitsagwekar (Dec 18, 2006)

can any body tell me any email service provider
who give me free pop3 smtp and minimum 250mb spece

(dont tell about gmail hotmail yahoo)


----------



## fatguysmart (Dec 18, 2006)

How about Sify or rediff


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 18, 2006)

sify / rediff don't provide free pop3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

*www.bluebottle.com/
try this-repute me if you like it.250 mb box
and if you know german this is the best of the lot
*www.gmx.co.uk/


----------



## Alfansey06 (Dec 18, 2006)

ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> can any body tell me any email service provider
> who give me free pop3 smtp and minimum 250mb spece
> (dont tell about gmail hotmail yahoo)


whats the problem with gmail hotmail yahoo


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 18, 2006)

Hotmail does not free POP3 and Yahoo! provides free POP3 to only few users including me!! 

BTW Strange he didn't think of Gmail?


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Dec 18, 2006)

i don't like gmail bcoz i don't get email address i want also pop3 & smtp is slow 
and main think gmail is BETA and i not trust beta program


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

gmail is the best for you and google labels everything beta.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

GMAIL AND YAHOO PROVIDES POP3 and SMTP SERVICES


----------



## ahref (Dec 19, 2006)

Try hotpop.com


----------



## thetechsavy (Dec 19, 2006)

GMAIL in terms of SMPT and POP3 googlemail is best (GMAIL)


----------



## aryayush (Dec 19, 2006)

shantanu_webmaster, please avoid typing in CAPS.

GMail is the best. Yahoo! India provides free POP3 to one and all. I do not have SMTP access though.

ankitsagwekar, betas are essentially final releases and this is especially true in case of Google's products. If you are refraining from using the best email service just because it has the 'Beta' tag attached to it, you should seriously consider Shakespeare's comment, "What's in a name!" As for not getting the email address you want, well, when a service becomes as famous as GMail is, it is likely that the best addresses are already taken. Try varying the username a bit and you should find one you like that is available too.

Or you could try Bluebottle if you still do not want to use GMail or Yahoo!


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 19, 2006)

Gmail is the best !


----------

